# cobalt tincs, tank, supplies



## swigen (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi,
Im located in Starkville, MS but will be traveling to Atlanta over Valentines Day weekend. I have 3 adult (about 2 years old) cobalt tincs available for 40 each or 150 for all three including the 40 gal breeder planted viv and remaining supplies. I'm not prepared to ship so Im trying to find a home locally so let me know if interested. Thanks!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Where in Atlanta, ga are you going to? how big are the frogs and tank? Will you hold them for a few weeks or a month or two?


----------



## swigen (Aug 24, 2007)

dendro-dude said:


> Where in Atlanta, ga are you going to? how big are the frogs and tank? Will you hold them for a few weeks or a month or two?


Ill be all over Atlanta so I would have no problem meeting someone somewhere. The cobalts are of the suriname variety and are the typical size for adults of the population (~1.5-1.75 inches long). The viv is a 40 gal "breeder" all glass aquarium (36 in long x 18 in deep x 16 in tall). As stated in the original post, Ill be there for Valentines Day weekend so if you want to pick them up in Atlanta it will have to be February 12-14.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

I doubt that I will be able to take them. But let me see what I can do.
Again, I don't think I will be able to


----------

